# alex rims youth ace 20 24"



## andy2 (4. Oktober 2009)

hallo


wenn ich mich schon auf die suche mache, wer braeuchte denn noch welche

gruss andreas


----------



## Stopelhopser (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe "meine" auch noch nicht gekauft, das Projekt hat aber noch etwas Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stivinix (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich bitte! 
2 Stk 32 Loch Schwarz (silber geht zur Not auch)
Gruß
Stef


----------



## Christi (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich hätte Interesse an der 20"-Version, Lochzahl und Farbe eher zweitrangig. 2 Stück

Schonmal danke für die Mühen

Chris


----------



## andy2 (5. Oktober 2009)

die kannst du dir unter www.pedalkraft.de bestellen


gruss andreas


----------



## Christi (5. Oktober 2009)

Merci für den Tipp!


----------



## andy2 (13. Oktober 2009)

also zwei haette ich ueber wiegen auf meiner kuechenwaage 390 kostenpunkt 20 plus versand

gruss andy2


----------



## Stopelhopser (13. Oktober 2009)

Farbe?
Lochzahl?
24"?
Neuware?


----------



## andy2 (13. Oktober 2009)

32 schwarz neu was sonst und 24 zoll wie im titel


----------



## stivinix (13. Oktober 2009)

Die sind doch für mich reserviert, oder? 
Gruß
Stef


----------



## andy2 (14. Oktober 2009)

jep aber zur not kann ich noch nachordern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stopelhopser (15. November 2009)

Alexrims hat einen onlineshop ,
dort sind die (?) Felgen erhältlich.
Nur die Gewichtsangabe stört mich etwas.
Im Shop werden 0,7 kg angeben

http://shop.alexrims.eu/


Auf der Firmen HP wiegen Sie nur noch 385 g

http://www.alexrims.com/

Allerdings fehlt im Shop die Bezeichnung "youth", sonst scheint die Felge wirklich identisch zu sein.


----------



## stivinix (15. November 2009)

Die 24" Felgen von Alex gibts auch bei nubuk-bikes ;-)
Gruß
Stef


----------



## paraglider (18. November 2009)

Ich habe die Felgen die Tage erhalten. Schauen durchaus wertig aus (v.a. im Vergleich zu den Orginalen v. Cube ). Preis/Leistung ist i.O.

Gewicht ca. 390 Gr.

Habe eine andere Frage zum Schlauch:

Felge azeptabel leicht
Reifen Mow Joe ebenfalls
Schlauch Schwalbe Nr. 9(10) mit 130(160)Gr. eher sackschwer

Meine Tochter wiegt keine 30 kg, fährt eher weiblich  da braucht sie m.E. wirklich nicht unnötig Gummi spazieren fahren. 

Wer hat einen Tip für mich?


----------



## andy2 (18. November 2009)

meines wissens gibts keine alternative da es die leichten ritchey schlaeuche in 24" nicht mehr zu geben scheint


----------



## stivinix (18. November 2009)

Ich werds mit frm tubeless kit und mow joes probieren ;-)


----------



## M900schorsch (18. November 2009)

stivinix schrieb:


> Ich werds mit frm tubeless kit und mow joes probieren ;-)



dann teile bitte deine Erfahrungen mit, hatte den gleichen Gedanken nur bin ich noch nicht bei neuen Laufrädern angekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stopelhopser (3. März 2010)

So die Alex rims stehen nun vor mir.
Am Sonntag direkt beim Vertrieb (siehe link in Post #12) bestellt und heute (Mittwoch) angeliefert.  Preis inkl. DHL knapp 39â¬.

Gewicht und Verarbeitung stimmen auch, allerdings sind die Dinger im Gegensatz zu frÃ¼heren Abbildungen mit einem hÃ¤Ãlichen dottergelben Marken-Label verschandelt. Kann aber nach erster Begutachtung weggefÃ¶nt werden.


----------



## czippi (25. März 2010)

andy2 schrieb:


> also zwei haette ich ueber wiegen auf meiner kuechenwaage 390 kostenpunkt 20 plus versand
> 
> gruss andy2



Hi, hast Du die Felgen noch zu verkaufen?
Micha


----------



## czippi (30. März 2010)

Hallo @all.
Wo habt ihr denn die Speichen gekauft?
Und welche habt ihr verwendet?

Im Laufradforum hat man mir schon sehr gut weitergeholfen, aber für 24er-Räder
hat doch wahrscheinlich nicht jeder Händler die Speichen in den benötigten Längen vorrätig.
Und da die Speichen ja nur in 50er-Packungen zu bestellen sind (soweit ich bis jetzt recherchiert habe), müßte ich 150 Speichen bestellen um 64 zu verwenden
Das Projekt würde mir dann ein bißchen zu teuer.


----------



## Pan Tau (30. März 2010)

Also ich wäre an 2x 20" in schwarz interessiert.




andy2 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> 
> wenn ich mich schon auf die suche mache, wer braeuchte denn noch welche
> ...


----------



## Pan Tau (30. März 2010)

@ Stopelhopser

Welche hast Du denn jetzt genau bestellt?



Stopelhopser schrieb:


> So die Alex rims stehen nun vor mir.
> Am Sonntag direkt beim Vertrieb (siehe link in Post #12) bestellt und heute (Mittwoch) angeliefert.  Preis inkl. DHL knapp 39.
> 
> Gewicht und Verarbeitung stimmen auch, allerdings sind die Dinger im Gegensatz zu früheren Abbildungen mit einem häßlichen dottergelben Marken-Label verschandelt. Kann aber nach erster Begutachtung weggefönt werden.


----------



## Pan Tau (30. März 2010)

@ czippi

Je nachdem, welche Speichen Du bestellst, hätte ich an 64 Stück Interesse.



czippi schrieb:


> Hallo @all.
> Wo habt ihr denn die Speichen gekauft?
> Und welche habt ihr verwendet?
> 
> ...


----------



## Stopelhopser (30. März 2010)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> @ Stopelhopser
> 
> Welche hast Du denn jetzt genau bestellt?



Die hier:

Bestell Nummer ACE2024B32
Also ACE 20 youth in 24 Zoll Black 32 Löcher vom oben verlinkten webshop.

Speichen hat mir ein Kollege in einem Radladen besorgt. Dort wird gekürzt und das Gewinde aufgewalzt. 70 Cent das Stück für DT Swiss.


----------



## Pan Tau (30. März 2010)

Danke!

Ich habe eben eine Email geschrieben - auf der Homepage gibt es davon ja auch eine 20" Version, welche im Online-Shop jedoch nicht zu finden ist 




Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Die hier:
> 
> Bestell Nummer ACE2024B32
> Also ACE 20 youth in 24 Zoll Black 32 Löcher vom oben verlinkten webshop.
> ...


----------



## czippi (30. März 2010)

hab bei Hibike.de
 einzelne Speichen in den unterschiedlichen Längen gefunden


----------



## Stopelhopser (30. März 2010)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Ich habe eben eine Email geschrieben - auf der Homepage gibt es davon ja auch eine 20" Version, welche im Online-Shop jedoch nicht zu finden ist



Eine Felge ist etwas versteckt:

DM18-20B36

Ist bei den BMX eingeordnet und wiegt laut Hersteller HP 360g. Keine Ahnung, ob das wirklich leicht ist für eine BMX Felge, die sind aber wohl eher von brutaler Qualität, was mit ordentlich Gewicht einher geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stivinix (31. März 2010)

Speichen gibts bei komponentix.de auch in Sonderlängen!
Ich habe mich auf 16Stk pro Laufrad beschränkt - bisher ohne Probleme
Bei 24" auch die Sapim Race (2-1,8-2)
Gruß
Stef


----------



## joe.breeze (1. April 2010)

einzelne Speichen für 20" (Sapim Leader 2mm glatt) und 24" (Sapim Race 2,0-1,8-2,0) gibt's auch hier zum Beispiel: 
http://www.trialmarkt.de/index.php/cat/c61_Speichen.html


----------



## andy2 (7. April 2010)

naja es gibt bei bmx immer noch race geschichten da geht es auch um gewicht da sind 360 gramm einzuordnen fuer halfpipe waere das kanonenfudder


----------



## superseven77 (17. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen


kennt jemand eine aktuelle Bezugsadresse?

Gruß Bernd


----------



## stivinix (17. November 2011)

Gab es mal bei nubuk-bikes.de


----------



## Stopelhopser (18. November 2011)

Direkt im onlineshop wie auf Seite 1 beschrieben.


----------



## superseven77 (18. November 2011)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Direkt im onlineshop wie auf Seite 1 beschrieben.


 
Das ist ja prima.
Aber wie krieg ich die Dinger bestellt?
Anklicken kann man da nix

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Stopelhopser (19. November 2011)

Der online shop scheint eingestellt zu sein.
Man wird auf dem von mir verlinkten Shop direkt auf alexrims.eu weitergeleitet.
Deshalb geht da auch nix mehr.


----------



## superseven77 (19. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Ich hab die mal angemailt, mal schauen was kommt.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (23. November 2011)

superseven77 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich hab die mal angemailt, mal schauen was kommt.
> 
> Gruß Bernd




Da kommt leider NIX...ich versuche die ACE 20(youth) in 24" schon seit 2 Monaten zu bekommen, der Vertrieb für Osterreich und Deutschland ist offensichtlich NIE zu erreichen...???



Wie kommt man an leichte 24" Felgen mit 32 Loch ran..??

ich bin leider aufgeschmissen...im Netzt gibt es einige..lieferbar/verfügbar ist NIX, nur 36 Loch.

Bitte um Infos...!

Danke vorab.


----------



## lekanteto (23. November 2011)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Wie kommt man an leichte 24" Felgen mit 32 Loch ran..??


Wie definierst du leicht? 
Bei R2 Bike gibt es die Velocity Aeroheat  "sofort verfügbar".

Die habe ich übrigens auch noch 2x im Keller liegen.
Nach dem Kauf hatte ich noch die Alienation Insurgent entdeckt. Wegen der größeren Maulweite habe ich mich dann dafür entschieden. Bei http://www.360shop.de/ in 32 Loch bestellt und nach ca. 2 Monaten erhalten.


----------



## superseven77 (23. November 2011)

http://cyclocross-store.de/product_....html&XTCsid=67c5db98d672eaf76fa2e120eaf8c9fc

Ist das einzige was ich noch gefunden habe.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Marco69 (24. November 2011)

Hallo, ich habe meine Ace 20 in 24" direkt bei alexrims.eu geordert.
Unter http://shop.alexrims.eu/ ist der Shop zu erreichen (habe ich gerade probiert). Einfach über Contact eine Mail schreiben, ging bei mir recht problemlos, zumal der Shop in der Nähe von Bremen ist. Allerdings stimmt die Gewichtsangabe leider nicht. Meine beiden Felgen wiegen 414 und 411 Gramm.

Marco


----------



## Scalpel3000 (24. November 2011)

Marco69 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe meine Ace 20 in 24" direkt bei alexrims.eu geordert.
> Unter http://shop.alexrims.eu/ ist der Shop zu erreichen (habe ich gerade probiert). Einfach über Contact eine Mail schreiben, ging bei mir recht problemlos, zumal der Shop in der Nähe von Bremen ist. Allerdings stimmt die Gewichtsangabe leider nicht. Meine beiden Felgen wiegen 414 und 411 Gramm.
> 
> Marco



O.K...mit 385g sind die angegeben...410g wäre noch i.O


----------



## superseven77 (24. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen

dann geht die Mail raus und wir warten was kommt.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superseven77 (8. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Paket ist auf dem Weg zu mir.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Scalpel3000 (8. Dezember 2011)

Die Felgen taugen eigentlich nix....schade das es keine echten 24" 32Loch Disc Felgen zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## superseven77 (8. Dezember 2011)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Die Felgen taugen eigentlich nix....schade das es keine echten 24" 32Loch Disc Felgen zu kaufen gibt.



Hallo

nun ich hoffe das die Dinger Juniors Ansprüchen genügen.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Scalpel3000 (8. Dezember 2011)

superseven77 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> nun ich hoffe das die Dinger Juniors Ansprüchen genügen.
> 
> Gruß Bernd



Das bestimmt, aber meinen Ansprüchen leider nicht....auch nicht zu diesen Preis...!


----------



## superseven77 (8. Dezember 2011)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Das bestimmt, aber meinen Ansprüchen leider nicht....auch nicht zu diesen Preis...!




Hallo

hast Du Felgen schon verbaut ?

Gruß Bernd


----------



## superseven77 (10. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Felgen sind heute endlich gekommen.
Ich habe die jetzt über [email protected] bestellt - hat funktioniert.
Gesamtkosten incl. Versand 58,13.

Ich werde die im Januar erst zum Aufbauen weggeben.



Gruß Bernd


----------



## Pan Tau (10. Dezember 2011)

@ Bernd

Kannst Du die Felgen dann bitte mal wiegen - Realgewicht vs Kataloggewicht würde mich sehr interessieren - vielen Dank!


----------



## superseven77 (10. Dezember 2011)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> @ Bernd
> 
> Kannst Du die Felgen dann bitte mal wiegen - Realgewicht vs Kataloggewicht würde mich sehr interessieren - vielen Dank!



Hallo

mache ich morgen früh - mit Foto.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Scalpel3000 (10. Dezember 2011)

die lagen bei meinen zwei deutlich über 400g--


----------



## stivinix (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab zwei Stück die unter 400gr wiegen (394gr)
werd ich mit sapim laser speichen und novatec naben aufbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superseven77 (11. Dezember 2011)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> @ Bernd
> 
> Kannst Du die Felgen dann bitte mal wiegen - Realgewicht vs Kataloggewicht würde mich sehr interessieren - vielen Dank!


 
Hallo zusammen

hier die Fotos mit Gewicht:

Der Aufkleber wiegt glatte 1g!!!!!!
Habe ich dann bei allen beiden Felgen entfernt.









Gruß Bernd


----------



## Stopelhopser (11. Dezember 2011)

Deckt sich auch mit meinen Erfahrungen.
Ohne gelben Aufkleber (das Teil wurde nicht alt) 398 g. Beide.
Gewogen auf einer Kern Waage, Meßbereich bis 6000g.
Also in dem Gewichtsbereich der Felge schon etwas ungenau.


----------



## franzel_84 (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo, hat einer einen Tipp fÃ¼r mich wo ich die youth ace 20 in 24" bekomme (oder Ã¤hnliches fÃ¼r max. 60 â¬ incl. Versand). Ich habe mittlerweile schon 4 mal eine Kontaktaufnahme sowohl via Mail als auch Kontaktformular versucht. Leider bekomme ich keine Antwort. 
LG Franz


----------



## hirslferdl (10. Januar 2014)

bin auch auf der suche nach 20" oder 24"
halo hat eine leichte (290g) aber schmale 20" Felge: JX2 BMX Race Rim
http://www.halowheels.com/products/part/RMHAJ28K

Gruß Jan


----------



## trolliver (10. Januar 2014)

Hallo Jan

Das ist eine 451er Felge. Da wirst du Schwierigkeiten mit der Reifenauswahl bekommen und wahrscheinlich auch mit der Bremse, wenn diese auf die Felgenflanke einwirken soll.

Schau dir mal die Felgen von Federleicht an, vielleicht findest du dort etwas. Nimron hat die 24er schon in seinem aktuellen Projekt verbaut.

Oliver


----------



## jonnydarocca (11. Januar 2014)

Endlich guckt mal einer im BMX Race Bereich...
Da geht einiges!
Z.B.: http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php?ItemID=17019&SubCatID=250&sort_var=a
295g....


----------



## jonnydarocca (11. Januar 2014)

Endlich guckt mal einer im BMX Race Bereich!
Da geht einiges...
Z.B.: http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php?ItemID=17019&SubCatID=250&sort_var=a
295g....


----------



## Mamara (23. März 2014)

Hab den Thread auf der Suche nach den offiziellen Angaben zum einspeichen gefunden - also hier auch noch mal ergänzend. Auf den älteren Fotos sind die Felgenlöcher mit Ösen. Dies war weder bei den 20" am unserem Moskito, noch an nem 24" Scott Scale was ich mal gesehen habe, noch an meinen jetzt gelieferten 24°/24"Felgen der Fall.
Gekostet haben meine 2 Felge insgesamt 25,70 inkl. Versand vom deutschen Vertrieb, allerdings über ein halbes Jahr Lieferzeit.


----------



## [email protected] (23. März 2014)

bzgl BMX genau auf das ERTRO Maß achten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (23. März 2014)

Da hat die Kamera aber'n Blaustich - oder gibt's die KA inzwischen in solch einem Rot?

Parano ist bei mir umme Ecke, habe ich noch nicht besucht, den Laden. Als Philipp bei denen einen WS machen wollte, war der Ort nicht zu finden und auch nirgends angeschlagen. Wirken aber freundlich, die Leute - am Telefon jetzt. ;-))

Oliver


----------

